# Foreman 450 not running right need help



## tpete69 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea why my foreman is not running right and i think i've tried almost everything in the book. Everytime i give it about 1/4th throttle it'll start to sputter and run rough but if i give it over half throttle it'll rev out and everthings good. The oil is super clean i changed it about a week ago i cleaned the carb all out and that didn't work so i got a carb off one of my other bikes that runs great with no problems and it still doing the samething and i have know idea what to do and also fuel is getting to it i checked that also. So if you have any suggestions or ideas on what to do please lmk i really need it running good tomorrow so i can go to mudfest


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Check your choke and throttle cables. Might have some corrosion in em


----------

